# Поражение седалищного нерва



## nopain (11 Янв 2008)

Уважаемые специалисты, пожалуйста, ответьте на вопросы, которые в данный момент имеют для меня большое значение:

Например, имеется ущемление корешка и сопутствующее поражение седалищного нерва. Боль в пояснице минимальна или ее нет, но есть в ноге
1 - как это объяснить? в чем суть проблемы?
2 - если ущемление минимально, то какую задачу решает операция по его устранению? то есть, как устранение минимального ущемления снимет сильную боль в ноге?
3 - если ущемление минимально, почему стандартное консервативное лечение не снимает боль в ноге?

Если предполагается ответ-"Науке это неизвестно", то пусть он тоже прозвучит)


----------



## abelar (11 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*



> =nopain;19969]Например, имеется ущемление корешка и сопутствующее поражение седалищного нерва. 1 - как это объяснить? в чем суть проблемы?


Все очень просто: 1. Ваш "корешок" по толщине равен человеческому волосу.
Но беда в том, что он иннервирует мышцу размером с человечески кулак, который компримирует(ну,типа сжимает) седалищный нерв, толщиной в большой палец, иннервирующий 1\5 человеческого живого веса (типа нога). В науке называется: синдром грушевидной мыiцы...
Примечание: Попытка пjдготовке к экзамену по неврологии, путем "мутного"опроса первого встречного, приносит фантастические финансовые преференции..., Но, заканчиваются прокуратурой(в лучшем случае) или претензиями "крепких парней" в терминальном случае...aiwan


----------



## nopain (12 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*



abelar написал(а):


> Все очень просто



Ну я видел корешок на МРТ, он куда толще волоса

Возможно, бывает тонкая как волос боль, но бывает и острая, разве это не реакция ущемленного корешка (тонкого как волос)?
Хотя принцип "усилителя" понятен, это да

Также я думаю, что дилетантский взгляд на вещи предполагает поиск сути вещей, а это самое главное
Также я думаю, что умение доходчиво ответить на дилетантский вопрос - это непросто, что и видно.


----------



## abelar (12 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*

Да нет! на снимке Вы могли видеть не "корешок", а " нерв Нажотта" (если оччччень внимательно смотреть) 
В любом случае, "пристальный осмотр свечей зажигания", вытряхивание пепельницы и протирка фар - не помогает "заводке двигателя!:p 
Безусловно,все сложнеее! Я попытался "на морковках" обьяснить патогенез наиболее часто встречающейся патологии...


----------



## nopain (12 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*



abelar написал(а):


> Да нет! на снимке Вы могли видеть не "корешок", а "возвратный нерв Нажотта" (если оччччень внимательно смотреть)
> В любом случае, "пристальный осмотр свечей зажигания", вытряхивание пепельницы и протирка фар - не помогает "заводке двигателя!:p
> Безусловно,все сложнеее! Я попытался "на морковках" обьяснить патогенез наиболее часто встречающейся патологии...



Помогает "заводке" хотя бы знание, откуда и куда течет бензин

Еще дело в том, что цель здешних "вопрос-ответ" заключается гл. образом в том, чтобы довольным ушел клиент, а не продавец, получивший прибыль.

Мне кажется, Вы истинный профессионал, но слишком горячий спорщик)


----------



## abelar (12 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*

Критику принимаю, есть такой грех...:blush200: 
Но, я считаю, что нет смысла поступать на стомат факультет только для того, чтобы расправиться с больным зубом 
Если Вас обсуждаемый вопрос интересует, найдите в любом "поисковике" 
ЗОНЫ ЗАХАРЬИНА-ГЕДА. Прямо на рисунке, который демонстрирует (конечно очень схематично) зоны иннервации и их соответствие местам выхода спинномозговых нервов, Вы легко поймете главный принцип неврологии: болит не там, где нарушение! Искать нужно выше, там где начинается периферический нерв. Если болит в пятке - ищи проблему в сегменте: (см. схему!) (конечно очень упрощенно, но , в принципе - так!)
За респект - спасибо! Обращайтесь!aiwan

Добавлено через 2 минуты 


nopain написал(а):


> ущемление корешка и сопутствующее поражение седалищного нерва.



То есть ущемление корешка И, как следствие, ущемление седалищного нерваgood


----------



## nopain (12 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*

Спасибо, обязательно посмотрю схему

И там буду искать источник острой боли в пояснице, не дай бог, чтобы нарушение было в пятке)


----------



## abelar (12 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*

Нет-Нет! Диагноз ставит врач! А то, пока Вы удовлетворяете свое любопытство (да еще с моей помощью) лечение стоит на месте!nono 
Никакие "книжки" не заменят "глаза" врача!


----------



## Ell (12 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*

Перевяжите палец ниткой, несильно, но плотно. И посмотрите ЧТО произойдет дальше. Сутки так походите и поймёте, что уже и до плеча дошло.
Вот Вам и "незначительное ущемление".


----------



## abelar (12 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*

Именно. Это самый наглядный пример. Если чуть подробнее, то, конечно "ущемляется" не сам нерв, нарушается гемодинамика в миелиновой оболочке нерва. Поэтому симптомы могут быть не только боль, но и парестезии, нарушение проводимости в двигательных волокнах, онемение и проч. (как "повезет"). Поэтому очень часто, когда болевая составляющая симптома не выражена или "терпима", пациенты упускают время, а нерв "страдает"!aiwan


----------



## Ell (12 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*

абсолютно согласна.
Если еще проще, можно и насморк в пример привести, когда воспаляется слизистая, нос не дышит, человек открывает рот, дабы получить нужное количество кислорода   Ну а нерв...воспаление, недостаточность питания и т.д.. Тут рот не откроешь  Разве что затем, чтобы поорать от боли...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*



Ell написал(а):


> абсолютно согласна.
> Если еще проще, можно и насморк в пример привести, когда воспаляется слизистая, нос не дышит, человек открывает рот, дабы получить нужное количество кислорода   Ну а нерв...воспаление, недостаточность питания и т.д.. Тут рот не откроешь  Разве что затем, чтобы поорать от боли...



Улыбаюсь!


----------



## nopain (12 Янв 2008)

*Вопросы к специалистам*



abelar написал(а):


> Нет-Нет! Диагноз ставит врач! А то, пока Вы удовлетворяете свое любопытство (да еще с моей помощью) лечение стоит на месте!nono
> Никакие "книжки" не заменят "глаза" врача!



Лечение идет с июня, я бы и рад не любопытствовать и довериться врачам, но довериться им не получается.

Добавлено через 6 минут 
Посмотрел схему, но я и так уже знал, что от S1 все идет к икре, внешней стороны стопы и ее мизинцам.

Пример от Ell очень наглядный, картина прояснилась.
Спасибо всем

Добавлено через 2 часа 36 минут 
Все же еще один вопрос:
после вчерашней ЭНМГ сильно разболелось в привычных местах, но еще добавилась боль ниже L5-S1 (где проблема), то есть в самом низу, и теперь я не могу сидеть уже из-за этого.
Это называется - приплыл?


----------



## abelar (14 Янв 2008)

Вот так поворот научной дискуссии?! Дак,это у Вас болит?!
Тогда, весьма рекомендую временно отложить сбор информации и наведение справок, а обратиться к врачу,сделать снимок...aiwan


----------



## nopain (14 Янв 2008)

Именно, отложил все и через пару дней ложусь в клинику, а надо бы еще скорее. И я отдаю себе отчет, что все пошло по худшему сценарию.
Только вот непонятно, зачем людей с проблемным позвоночником подвергают на ЭНМГ таким сильным разрядам тока, что все тело подскакивает, и наверняка диски-позвонки перетрясывются как игр. кости?


----------



## Ell (14 Янв 2008)

Да бросьте утрировать 
ЭНМГ не сдвинет Вам позвонки.


----------



## nopain (14 Янв 2008)

Совершенно не утрирую
Просто факты - было 5 сильных ударов тока и встряска была будь здоров, а на следующий день пришел новый симптом, да такой, что не пошутишь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2008)

Конечно, всё может быть. Только не забывайте, что и до места нужно добираться и обратно, и ждали пару часов в коридоре.
Если же причина в исследовании, то 2-3 капельницы в больнице решат вашу проблему.


----------



## nopain (15 Янв 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно всё может быть. Только не забыайте, что и до места нужно добираться и обратно, и ждали пару часов в корридоре.
> Если же причина в исследовании, то 2-3 капельницы в больнице решат вашу проблему.



Могло быть и так)
кроме двух часов - там было на раз-два

Когда читаешь последние слова, то просто благодать)
"вашу проблему" - а что Вы подразумеваете под моей проблемой, все в-целом, или новый симптом? А на чем основывается уверенность?

Доктор, скажите пожалуйста, самовнушенные боли, это психосоматические? Подозреваю, что я очень этим грешу. Кроме аутотренинга и гипноза есть пути разрыва этого замкнутого круга?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2008)

Есть - устранение боли.
Уверенность в решении проблемы 2-3 капельницами базируется на опыте. Несколько раз сталкивался с такой проблемой у своих пациентов.
Психосоматика обязательно присутствует и  приём амитриптилина практически обязателен. Боль не лечит, а болевой порог поднимает. Это как будто водки выпил, выпил и полегчало, но не проблема решилась, а болевой порог поднялся.
Отсюда, кстати и психотерапевты, и гипнотизёры, и экстрасенсы.


----------



## nopain (15 Янв 2008)

Даа, устранение боли...
Это то, что не удалось, теперь понимаю, что лечился неправильно.
То, что голова дурная, ясно, но и яснее ясного, что не повезло с первым врачом. А ведь он мог бы...
А теперь время потеряно. Капельницы? Были. Будут еще? Хорошо.
Надеюсь, в клинике встречу вдумчивое отношение к проблеме, а большего-то и не надо. Насчет этого препарата тоже выясню.

Но все же не ясно, как проблему ущемления могут решить капельницы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2008)

Капельницы решат проблему боли вызванную раздражением нервного волокна при ЭНМГ.

В какую больницу вы укладываетесь?
Да и не переживайте так. Время решает всё, а оно на вашей стороне (болит, но терпимо).
Обязательно в больнице настаивайте (без конфликта) на физиолечении, массаже, ЛФК. Мануального терапевта (тем более остеопатов) наверняка не будет, но поспрашивайте, обычно кто-то из хирургов или травматологов (постарше возрастом) практикует её приёмы. Они же и практикуют пару блокад (под корешок и в грушевидную (возможно) мышцу).

Формируйте программу сами.


----------



## nopain (15 Янв 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Капельницы решат проблему боли вызванную раздражением нервного волокна при ЭНМГ.
> 
> В какую больницу вы укладываетесь?
> Да и не переживайте так. Время решает всё, а оно на вашей стороне (болит, но терпимо).
> ...



Тот случай, когда цитату нельзя сокращать)
Про капельницы - очень четкая и понятная мысль, действительно, недавняя боль и далее по списку) Благодарю

Насчет больницы решит страховая - или Семашко, или ЛРК на Иваньковском, там и там был уже (МРТ, нейрохирург, ЭНМГ). В Семашко операции делают студенты? это даже интересно)

Еще раз безмерно благодарю за советы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2008)

> В Семашко операции делают студенты? это даже интересно



Мне как руководителю!


----------



## Ell (15 Янв 2008)

nopain написал(а):


> Совершенно не утрирую





nopain написал(а):


> самовнушенные боли, это психосоматические? Подозреваю, что я очень этим грешу.



Точно грешите  
Организм нужно не просто слушать, но и заниматься тем, что убирать отрицательные факторы и заниматься оздоровлением.


----------



## nopain (15 Янв 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мне как руководителю!



Так вот, 83-я ФУ "Медбиоэкстрем" в пятницу, как всегда, "везет"

Результаты ЭНМГ - странно, но результаты по стопам примерно паритетны и в пределах нормы
еще странно, на участке поясница-стопы корешковая задержка слева-3,5мс, справа-4,4мс, то есть хуже.

Заключение: ...признаки отчетливого нарушения проведения корешка L5-S1 на *интравертебральном участке (демиелинизирующий тип поражения) с обеих сторон.*

Справа меня ничего не беспокоит!
Есть ли тут возможность ошибки?
Поясните, пожалуйста выделенный текст

*Доктору Ступину*
Доктор, насчет капельниц для нормализации ощущений в районе копчика-капельницы с чем препочтительнее? сегодня была с эуфиллином, но он мне раньше не помогал. Скажите, а?
Правда сейчас там уже не болит, но все же...

Добавлено через 3 минуты 


Ell написал(а):


> Точно грешите
> Организм нужно не просто слушать, но и заниматься тем, что убирать отрицательные факторы и заниматься оздоровлением.



Точно грешите=очень грешу
но я сказал первым)

это бесспорно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2008)

> *Доктору Ступину*
> Доктор, насчет капельниц для нормализации ощущений в районе копчика-капельницы с чем препочтительнее? сегодня была с эуфиллином, но он мне раньше не помогал. Скажите, а?
> Правда сейчас там уже не болит, но все же...


Не болит и не надо, но обычно что-то противовоспалительное.

Добавлено через 2 минуты 
Прростите, что-то не нашёл вашего томографа?


----------



## nopain (16 Янв 2008)

Моя МРТ вернулась только вчера после 2-хнед. хождений по другим рукам, и зачем отдавал? Типа для заочной консультации, глупо конечно.
Так что не было времени переснять, а это уже жаль конечно.

Ну да ладно, проехали


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2008)

А что жаль-то?
Покажите!


----------



## nopain (17 Янв 2008)

Жаль, что не удалось переснять и разместить из-за стечения обстоятельств, которые я сам и родил)


----------

